# Do you compete with your USP



## Clint (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone compete with their H&K in I.D.P.A or U.S.P.A competitions? If so how well do they do? 
Thanks 
Clint


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a USP Elite set up for plates but haven't realy done any heavily competitive shooting. Set it up just for fun mostly. Maybe next spring it'll get some use.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't have a USP, but I do have a P2000. I would really like to compete with it next spring.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm - no USP - all though an Elite might be fun.

I use a P7M13 for the following

USPSA - Production - Currently in A Class - Hope to bump it up next year. Sometimes shoot it in limited (Minor) for the heck of it.

IDPA - ESP - Currently Expert

Steel Challenge - Lots of fun - ussually near the top locally but no real threat in the big pond......


The only change I have made to the HK is different sights....


----------

